# Trout and redfish



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Youngest and I fished the lights tonight. Released 5-6 trout and he finally caught a nice redfish. He can check it off his list. He's caught a pompano over 5#'s this year, nice redfish and a bunch of trout and flounder. Caught his first king and snapper over 20. A monster has been born


----------



## willie b (Jul 11, 2011)

*What I did this summer!*

Yes sir, that's a proud young man. That's going to lead to a cool "Who's yer daddy" line when he goes back to school! I feel for the kid that made the wallet at camp.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

With a boy holding him that fish looks a lot bigger than 27 inches...just sayin


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Tobiwan said:


> With a boy holding him that fish looks a lot bigger than 27 inches...just sayin


 Doesn't matter if he caught it in Alabama....... Just saying


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I see didn't know they let you keep the big nasties in Alabama I heard once they are that big they are not good eating is this true?


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Tobiwan said:


> I see didn't know they let you keep the big nasties in Alabama I heard once they are that big they are not good eating is this true?


Yes...we can keep one oversized red is Alabama. I don't know that there's any big difference in the quality of meat between the larger fish and the smaller ones but the big ones are heck to clean. I've never done it but watched a guy and it looked like he was cleaning a horse.

BTW...that's a fine looking fish and a fine looking young man. As you say, a monster is born.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Tobiwan said:


> I see didn't know they let you keep the big nasties in Alabama I heard once they are that big they are not good eating is this true?



The flavor doesn't change on the larger reds but the consistency and texture of the meat sure does. It goes from a spec/flounder-ish texture to a much firmer texture similar to some of your deep water, bottom fish (at least in my opinion). Even years ago, when I was a kid, I almost always threw back anything over 32 or 33 inches.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

actually 26.5...any bigger and he would have gone back but he was stoked


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice fish, I cant wait til my little one can go with me. That thing would have pulled her overboard. I love to get kids into good activities.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah Alabama. Roll Damn Tide.....

NJD


----------



## chano (Apr 15, 2012)

Very nice red. 

Worms are worse in the biggers ones as well, at least this has been my experience. And even if they are safe to eat, I cant stomach eating them!


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

nojerseydevil said:


> Yeah Alabama. Roll Damn Tide.....
> 
> NJD


Upyke - is that you? Seems like you would be concerned with more than fishing right now. 

On a recent trip to LA, we couldnt find a red under the top of the slot. I cooked bulls for several families in addition to my own. They got rave reviews. I notice no difference in the quality of the meat.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Way to go!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

awesome fish man, I remember my first red been hooked ever since.


----------

